# Sharif Medical And Dental College



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

First list is out and merit is above 83 so who got admission and ur agregate institute is just awesome superb building and environment and ittefaq hospital one of the best in lahore

- - - Updated - - -

If u want any information regarding smdc than ask freely


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Well I got in BDS. 
1)Is it any good? 
2)The Hostels look a bit shabby but might just do, will we bring our own Pillows and stuff? If not can we?
3)Football players around?
4)Is it a strict scene as far as interactions with other students is concerned IYKWIM.?
5)When are classes going to start?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mbbs is awesome bds is decent in Sharif there is a little problem in hostel bcz of huge crowd the sports facilities are excellent there is no strictness in terms of interaction with other students infact enviornment is good for study I am not sure about date of commencment of classes


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

What about co-curricular activities? Koi shugal lagta ya awein?
Oh and are you already a Sharif student or a newbie? Because I've seen Sharif from inside too, the tour.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

there is a basket ball,badminton and tennis cort swimming pool is there but not used by student  large ge play ground shugal aik hadd takk lagta hai zaada nahi


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Haha Okay


----------



## iqra6500 (Oct 10, 2014)

I think, this dental college is the best for medical students to join for practice and after it they can apply the good hospital for job.

Colleges in Pakistan


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Iqra u got in bds or mbbs


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Any one know when Sharif display final merit list?


----------



## Amir (Sep 6, 2014)

husnain1 said:


> First list is out and merit is above 83 so who got admission and ur agregate institute is just awesome superb building and environment and ittefaq hospital one of the best in lahore
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> If u want any information regarding smdc than ask freely



Dear Fooling ka kia Scene hota ha Sharif me:woot:


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Fooling to ho gi beta lakin fiqr not u will enjoy it


----------



## Amir (Sep 6, 2014)

Seniors Plz Guide me which books should i purchase for MBBS part 1st in Sharif Medical College. 
Regards


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi everyone, can you guys pls give the link to the merit list? I can not find it...


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

http://www.sharifmedicalcity.org/smdc\Merits\mbbsfull.pdf


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

husnain1 said:


> http://www.sharifmedicalcity.org/smdc\Merits\mbbsfull.pdf


Thank you!


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

So final list of selected candidates is out and last merit is 81.24 congratulations to all candidates who are selected


----------

